# Which career should I choose?



## Mamii_Chulita (Apr 26, 2011)

I am interested in law but I've also decided that I am going to move to Mexico in the future (before retirement). I understand that when I do, I won't be able to get a job right away but I've found some TEFL programs that would solve that problem. Which one should I go for, TEFL or law? Thank you all for helping me!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A law degree from the US or anywhere else will be of little or no value in Mexico. A TEFL certificate along with lots of teaching experience will be valuable. Your Spanish skills will be important just to live here let alone teach.

I know an ESL teacher in San Miguel that teaches 70 Mexican students a week in his own school and makes good money. He was an ESL teacher in the US for 15 years


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This forum is riddled with comments about how hard it is for an expat to work in Mexico if not sponsored by a company before arriving. That being said, I would expect that private practice law especially difficult as really need be affiliated with a notario and that seems to be primarily family. If you did try law, expect it would need be international corporate law and still tough.
Note that ESL person started business. Most people tell me that a lot easier to start a business than to work in one.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your degree in US Law, common law based, would be quite worthless in Mexico's Napoleonic Law System. There are no jury trials, all is done behind closed doors by paper submission. A lot of that paper has numbers in all four corners. You would need a Mexican law degree, fluency, then upgrading to 'notario' to even handle wills or real estate. That isn't likely for a foreigner.


----------



## Bryana Butlar (Nov 22, 2011)

Going for a career in law in USA won't be a problem, unless you are aware of the differences between commonly held expectations and the reality of legal practice. This career is not always as dynamic or interesting as it is visible to outsiders. Handling big political issues or social changes needs a great deal of time, patience, and persistence. So in starting you may get paper works only, but you have to go ahead slowly and tactfully.


----------

